# 17x8.5 BBS RS REP Wheel Raffle



## CrusherCurtis (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all I don't post here at all really (have lurked, considering mk1), but I do post a bunch on R3Vlimited (e30 forum)
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/member.php?u=24999

Raffle is being moderated on facebook with 57 of 150 tickets sold already.
http://www.facebook.com/events/364801213591229/

Raffling off my old wheels. 
http://esmwheels.com/access/002r-p-75.html
Wheels are 17x8.5, 4x100/5x100 dual drill, 57.1 hb, 20 et, ESM 002 BBS RS replicas with 215 40 Kumho Ecsta Lx Platinum tires. At most 3500 miles on the whole set up. Polished Hex caps and knock off BBS stickers. 

The Raffle will take place September the 15th at CARBQ by einstein57 (R3Vlimited). You don't have to attend to participate, I'm not. Its being done there because there will be witnesses.
Raffle tickets are $10 and I'll only be selling 150. You are free to buy as many as you want. If the winner is in the US then they'll be shipped at no charge. Any one outside the US will have to cover any shipping amount over $250. Interested? Send $10 to [email protected] please select I'm sending money to family or friends. 

Pics:



























:eyebrows









They're dual drilled the just like the Borbet reps esm sells:









Raffling because I replaced them with 18" rc's


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

$1500 replica's?


----------



## ZeroBravoTango (Jun 10, 2012)

DUTCHMANia said:


> $1500 replica's?


This guy is a genious :laugh:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

pretty sure it's also illegal......who's to say he won't collect the cash and then just say "well look at that, my buddy's ticket won"
Only an idiot would buy........


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

does the chick come with them?:laugh:


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

more of the redhead PLEASE


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

**** I'm down, where is this Carbq gonna be at ? It's almost def road trip can we get more details


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

MOOAAR pics of the hot mama or aint buying none.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

speedtek40 said:


> pretty sure it's also illegal......who's to say he won't collect the cash and then just say "well look at that, my buddy's ticket won"
> Only an idiot would buy........


 OP should definitely check this. A while back, someone locally decided to raffle off their house and were shut down by authorities because the raffle was considered gambling, the raffler had no gambling license and all monies received had to be refunded. Can't imagine anyone would care about a set of wheels, but better safe than sorry.


----------

